# Great Sacandaga lake.NY(pike)info needed



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this lake in fulton co ny,I`d like to fish it this year for northerns but don`t know anything about it.Your expertise is greatly needed(or @least it will help).Schroon, Brandt and Loon are on my list also saranac /Long lake areas,you could chime in on those if you`d like.I`ll be heading up the week before memorial day(21st thru 27th-maybe the 19th)Took some time off to play,may not get them all if things go well but I`ll try.(Were`re heading to Black L tommorrow).
Thanx--
Bob


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Never fished The Sac for pike...yet. I have been there for walley and trout. The lake can be a bit treacherous if you don't know your way around. Lots of rocks and underwater obstacles. Overall its above average for big pike in this area. Every year numerous 40+ inch pike are caught there. It is a fairly big lake but runs shallow in lots of places.

Same thing with Schroon and Brandt. Only ice fished those bodies of water. Can't say much on their productivity other than they do produce. I would say that Schroon has the better potential to giving up a decent fish. All three are quality lakes in regards to water quality and fishability. If I beat you onto these waters this year I will advise you. My father and I have already planned a trip to Schroon to give the lakers a try. Might try some shallows for pike when the water warms later in the day.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I would try trolling by sand island. Seen many 25lbs+ pulled out of there. Also have lost many lures to pike while fishing for walleyes by scout island


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you guys for the info,Brower...I`ll give those areas PLENTY of casts/attention.probably won`t be there before monday/tues.I`m having to install a gas tank in the `ole girl-bummer.What a way to start a vacation,got toothy critters on the brain & I gotta get dirty(.Peck lake is 1st stop!)
Thankyou for the info.
Bob


----------

